# Fabric for backdrop?



## roadkill (Jan 28, 2009)

Would fabric of any kinde suffice for a backdrop of , say, white or any other color?


----------



## ann (Jan 28, 2009)

sure,

go to your local fabic store and buy 60 inch width fabic, black, white, or whatever.

be sure to have them put it on a cardboard roller that comes with some types of fabic.

be sure to iron out the wrinkles as everyone can show up .


----------



## tasman (Jan 28, 2009)

Drop sheets for painting work real good too. The 5x12 ones dont have a seam. The bigger ones do. They are made of cotton muslin. Machine wash and dye and or airbrush them. 

I wish I could find larger sheets of muslin with out a seam.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 28, 2009)

No, most will wrinkle and waste your time in post getting them out.

Go with Muslin which looks good wrinkled.  If you are not going to be carrying it around then a canvas is good (drop cloth) and takes painting well.  You can get a heavy cardboard tube from some flooring supply stores to roll it up on.

If you are going to use regular material make sure to buy or build a sturdy frame to stretch it out on.

You can also find burlap if you like a textured look.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 28, 2009)

For heavy duty black, BLACK DUVATINE, which some places call camo cloth. It's not cheap but it has a strong backing and is very durable.


----------



## tasman (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to add. I picked up a 9 x 12 heavy cotton painters drop sheet yesterday for under $30.00. I am going to air brush it after it is washed and dried. Just put it in the washing machine with laundry soap only (no bleach) it will make it softer and accept paint or dye.


----------



## Dweller (Jan 29, 2009)

tasman said:


> I wish I could find larger sheets of muslin with out a seam.



Your local fabric store should be able to get you muslin up to 10' wide. I paid a bit over $6 a yard for some recently.


----------



## tasman (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks, I am going to check that out.


----------

